# Ho la febbre



## Tebe (16 Luglio 2012)

da qualche giorno sono mezza paralizzata deduco per la colite.
Ho male alla gamba destra compreso inguine e da ieri...cistite. 
Cioè. la cistite? l'ho avuta una volta sola nella vita, eoni fa.
Oggi stavo leggermente meglio. Mi muovevo quasi normale  e anche il dolore al fianco sopportabile.

Poi nel pomeriggio ho cominciato ad avere conati di vomito bevendo il caffè e quello è il primo segno che ho la febbre.
Anche il fumo mi dava fastidio.

Poi ho cominciato a sentire male dietro il fianco, bassa schiena. Dove ci sono i reni.


Sono a casa con 38 e mezzo di febbre e comincio a stare davvero male.
Cosa sta succedendo al mio corpiciattolo?


ma il problema è il flap.
Non può stare chiuso.

merda.


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

ma tipo andare dal medico e farsi prescrivere qualche esame?


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2012)

ma chiama il medico.
vomito e mal di pancia l'ho avuto anch'io la settimana scorsa ...però mi pare tu abbia un po' troppe cose insieme


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2012)

coliche renali?


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2012)

appendicite?


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

Beh ora non fomentiamo l'ipocondria di Tebe dai.....però dal medico è meglio se ti fai vedere, bimba


----------



## Tebe (16 Luglio 2012)

Sono andata dal medico prima ma era già andato via e al telefono non risponde mai. Ma proprio mai.
vado domani sera.

Non so se potrebbero essere anche coliche, mai avute.
Sicuramente la cistite è provocata dalla colite, facile che succeda e nei casi più"gravi" porta febbre.

In effetti l'unica cosa che mi inquieta è che ho di nuovo perso peso pur alimentandomi come al solito, e va beh...sono stressatissima quindi ci sta.  e non è vero che mi inquieta questo ma il nuovo dolore che sembra mi parta dal centro schiena tipo pugno e scende verso i reni. Ma tutto concentrato nella parte destra.



che palle


----------



## Tebe (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso;bt4410 ha detto:
			
		

> Beh ora non fomentiamo l'ipocondria di Tebe dai.....però dal medico è meglio se ti fai vedere, bimba


tranquillo. Sono l'anti ipocondriaca per eccellenza.


----------



## Tebe (16 Luglio 2012)

Minerva;bt4409 ha detto:
			
		

> appendicite?


tolta.
No...li è questione di reni o fegato o colon...che altro c'è li?
...l'utero...(scherzo anche se in effetti penso a quello)


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4413 ha detto:
			
		

> tolta.
> No...li è questione di reni o fegato o colon...che altro c'è li?
> ...l'utero...(scherzo anche se in effetti penso a quello)


stomaco,intestino,pancreas,milza......e nel tuo caso,anche ovaie e tube.

se domani stai ancora così,vallo a prendere sottocasa,sto medico


----------



## Tebe (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso;bt4414 ha detto:
			
		

> stomaco,intestino,pancreas,milza......e nel tuo caso,anche ovaie e tube.
> 
> se domani stai ancora così,vallo a prendere sottocasa,sto medico


Senza dubbio vado a prenderlo sottocasa.

va beh...vado a farmi un insalata...strisciando fino in cucina...sono tutta pegata verso destra.
Sono uno spettacolo davvero raccapricciante.

Almeno il vomito non ce l'ho. Per ora.

ma faccio sempre in tempo:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4415 ha detto:
			
		

> Senza dubbio vado a prenderlo sottocasa.
> 
> va beh...vado a farmi un insalata...strisciando fino in cucina...sono tutta pegata verso destra.
> Sono uno spettacolo davvero raccapricciante.
> ...


massaggini sempre niente eh?


----------



## Tebe (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso;bt4416 ha detto:
			
		

> massaggini sempre niente eh?


ci sono due problemi logistici sui massaggini.
Il primo. mattia è uscito quindi manca la materia prima.
Il secondo,. Con la febbre mi viene la pelle iper sensibile quindi non mi si può nemmeno sfiorare..



che schifo il petto di pollo...:bleah: meno male che mi aiutano i gatti...


----------



## Tubarao (16 Luglio 2012)

[video=youtube;9GkdV5GJqSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GkdV5GJqSM[/video]


----------



## Eliade (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiama la guardia medica. Se non possono darti consigli tramite telefono, vengono subito a casa!
Se hai coniati di vomito meglio mangiare qualcosa di diverso dall'insalata. Non credi?


----------



## Tebe (16 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4419 ha detto:
			
		

> *Chiama la guardia medica.* Se non possono darti consigli tramite telefono, vengono subito a casa!
> Se hai coniati di vomito meglio mangiare qualcosa di diverso dall'insalata. Non credi?


Minchia addirittura? Ma no dai...non sto morendo.
E non ho il vomito. Ho mangiato petto di pollo e insalata e tutto bene.
Ora misuro di nuovo la febbre e mi sa che chiamo il gine...giusto per...


----------



## Tebe (16 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao;bt4418 ha detto:
			
		

> [video=youtube;9GkdV5GJqSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GkdV5GJqSM[/video]


:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Eliade (16 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4420 ha detto:
			
		

> Minchia addirittura? Ma no dai...non sto morendo.
> E non ho il vomito. Ho mangiato petto di pollo e insalata e tutto bene.
> Ora misuro di nuovo la febbre e mi sa che chiamo il gine...giusto per...


Te lo scrivo a modo tuo.
Tu.
Mi.
Fai.
Preoccupare.
Ed.
E'.
Strano.
Che.
Mattia.
Non.
Stia.
Cercando.
Il.
Consulto.
Si.
Qualche.
Premio.Nobel.



:rotfl:Che fatica scrivere così.....


----------



## Tebe (16 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4423 ha detto:
			
		

> Te lo scrivo a modo tuo.
> Tu.
> Mi.
> Fai.
> ...


:risata::risata:

Oddioooooo....Anche nausicaa quando vuole farmi entrare dei concetti mi scrive così, anche il pre "te lo scrivo a modo tuo"

Ma uffa! Vi state coalizzando per caso?

Mattia andrà in sclero domani mattina o al suo rientro stanotte quando gli verrà in mente che da quelle parti c'è l'utero.
Ha bisogno di qualche ora per mettere a fuoco, e stasera era tutto preso dall uscita quindi anche se fossi stata rantolante in terra in una pozza di sangue non si sarebbe preoccupato.

nel frattempo ho telefonato al gine e mi ha detto testuale dopo che gli ho descritto i sintomi (mi ha anche fatto domande del tipo. Hai perdite maleodoranti?  Ma sei scemo? una ha le perdite maleodoranti e se la cazzeggia quattro giorni?)
-Tebe. Non è niente perchè gli ultimi esami sono abbastanza ok, però.
Ti aspetto.
Entro.
Fine.
Settimana.
Quando vuoi.-






:risata:


che palle. Di nuovo le mani nella guest star.


come vedi Eliade, sono febbricitante, dolorante e sdraiata sul divano ma in forma.

Quasi quasi guardo un porno anal e vedo come fanno. Non robe alla belladona...altro pianeta...:scared:


----------



## Eliade (16 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4425 ha detto:
			
		

> :risata::risata:
> 
> Oddioooooo....Anche nausicaa quando vuole farmi entrare dei concetti mi scrive così, anche il pre "te lo scrivo a modo tuo"
> 
> ...


:ar: :ar:

A me non piacciono i porno anal....troppo strani, al limite quelli più amatoriali, ma non sempre.


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2012)

perché mattia è tutto chiacchere e distintivo e quando veramente servirebbe preoccuparsi o almeno occuparsi , visto che non è un giorno che non stai bene....non c'è.
aborro


----------



## Tebe (16 Luglio 2012)

Minerva;bt4427 ha detto:
			
		

> perché mattia è tutto chiacchere e distintivo e quando veramente servirebbe preoccuparsi o almeno occuparsi , visto che non è un giorno che non stai bene....non c'è.
> aborro


Hai ragione. Da questo lato +...superficiale ma poi ci arriva. Non subito. ma ci arriva.

Ti ho convinta?


(Non cazziarmi che sono malatina e non reggo. Flap flap)


----------



## Tebe (16 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4426 ha detto:
			
		

> :ar: :ar:
> 
> A me non piacciono i porno anal....troppo strani, al limite quelli più amatoriali, ma non sempre.


Anche io poco in effetti e mi lancio sui Romantic

esce il mio lato tenero.........




sto vaneggiando


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

Tebe chiama la guardia medica! sei a casa da sola???? chiama Mattia e fallo tornara a casa IMMEDITAMENTE


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2012)

o tu gli hai taciuto di stare male ed hai minimizzato o è uno stronzo


----------



## Salomè (16 Luglio 2012)

Riguardati tarantola flapposa!


----------



## Tebe (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy;bt4430 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe chiama la guardia medica! sei a casa da sola???? chiama Mattia e fallo tornara a casa IMMEDITAMENTE


farlo tornare a casa perchè ho 38 di febbre?
No dai.  esagerata!!!


----------



## Tebe (16 Luglio 2012)

Minerva;bt4431 ha detto:
			
		

> o tu gli hai taciuto di stare male ed hai minimizzato o è uno stronzo


la terza. Ma a sua insaputa. Sembra ironico ma non lo è.

Comunque sta collegando le sinapsi perchp mi ha chiamata tre volte chiedendomi come sto e che torna a casa.

Ho detto no, di stare tranquillo e di non chiamarmi più che magari mi addormento e se ho bisogno lo chiamo io.



Ho voglia di cioccolato fondente....


----------



## Eliade (16 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4429 ha detto:
			
		

> Anche io poco in effetti e mi lancio sui Romantic
> 
> esce il mio lato tenero.........
> 
> ...


 A ma danno fastidio le lei....alcune mi danno fastidio...XD


----------



## Tebe (16 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4435 ha detto:
			
		

> A ma danno fastidio le lei....alcune mi danno fastidio...XD


ma per le espressioni che fanno o per i comportamenti da zoccola? 
Sai io cosa proprio non riesco a guardare  che raccapriccio alla grande?
I soffocotti hard. Con tanto di bave e sputi



basta. mi viene da inghiottire (in senso negativo:unhappy:, non in senso..._quello_)


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2012)

ah, ecco...ti ha chiamata almeno. la febbre è scesa?


----------



## Eliade (16 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4436 ha detto:
			
		

> ma per le espressioni che fanno o per i comportamenti da zoccola?
> Sai io cosa proprio non riesco a guardare  che raccapriccio alla grande?
> I soffocotti hard. Con tanto di bave e sputi
> 
> ...


 Per la voce. Mi danno fastidio quelle che urlano, quelle che continuano ad ansimare mentre cambiano posizione (che cazzo ti ansimi che il pene sta a 3 metri di distanza?), quelle che iniziano a dire cose pseudo-porche nella loro lingua (peggio anche quelle tedesche...:rotfl: ), cose del genere...
Alcuni atteggiamenti anche non mi piacciono, tipo quando si danno gli schiaffi sul seno...
Le espressioni mi sembrano inutili...
Anche io raccapriccio con bave e sputacchi vari, i pompelmi raramente mi piacciono, pure li ci devo vedere la fantasia...


----------



## Spider (16 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4438 ha detto:
			
		

> Per la voce. Mi danno fastidio quelle che urlano, quelle che continuano ad ansimare mentre cambiano posizione (che cazzo ti ansimi che il pene sta a 3 metri di distanza?), quelle che iniziano a dire cose pseudo-porche nella loro lingua (peggio anche quelle tedesche...:rotfl: ), cose del genere...
> Alcuni atteggiamenti anche non mi piacciono, tipo quando si danno gli schiaffi sul seno...
> Le espressioni mi sembrano inutili...
> Anche io raccapriccio con bave e sputacchi vari, i pompelmi raramente mi piacciono, pure li ci devo vedere la fantasia...


Pompelmi???? What's POmpelmI????
scusa sono nuovo...
ma gli schiaffi sulle.... chiappe, da dietro... ti piacciono????


----------



## Eliade (16 Luglio 2012)

Spider;bt4439 ha detto:
			
		

> Pompelmi???? What's POmpelmI????
> scusa sono nuovo...
> ma gli schiaffi sulle.... chiappe, da dietro... ti piacciono????


Pompini=pompelmi. :carneval:

Non mi danno fastidio, ma devono essere fatti in determinati contesti, nei porno intendo.


----------



## Tebe (16 Luglio 2012)

Minerva;bt4437 ha detto:
			
		

> ah, ecco...ti ha chiamata almeno. la febbre è scesa?


si. febbre scesa.Ora è 38.
proverò a dormire...


----------



## Spider (16 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4440 ha detto:
			
		

> Pompini=pompelmi. :carneval:
> 
> Non mi danno fastidio, ma devono essere fatti in determinati contesti, nei porno intendo.



...sono entrato a
gamba tesa... pensavo non ti piacessero nella vita reale...
non ci ho capito un cazzo...
in che contesti vanno fatti i pompini nei porno?
per esempio, rocco di turno che lo sfila dalla figa e lo piazza in bocca...sborrata sfinale...
è un contesto giusto?
oppure deve chiedere "tesoro, me lo prendi in bocca"?


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4441 ha detto:
			
		

> si. febbre scesa.Ora è 38.
> proverò a dormire...


buonanotte allora


----------



## Eliade (16 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4441 ha detto:
			
		

> si. febbre scesa.Ora è 38.
> proverò a dormire...


Notte!


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2012)

dormi bene e domani vai dal dottore


----------



## Eliade (16 Luglio 2012)

Spider;bt4442 ha detto:
			
		

> ...sono entrato a
> gamba tesa... pensavo non ti piacessero nella vita reale...
> non ci ho capito un cazzo...
> in che contesti vanno fatti i pompini nei porno?
> ...


Quello sui contesti era riferito agli schiaffi.
Insomma questi schiaffi devono essere adeguati alla scena, mi devono prendere a pelle...altrimenti non mi piacciono.

Dei pompini porno, come dicevo prima, non mi piacciono bave e sputi. Quelli stile soffocotti li trovo piuttosto inquietanti, sono rari quelli che mi sono piaciuti. 

Sul grassetto: basta accompagnare leggermente con la mano e comunque meglio la versione rocco.


----------



## Leda (16 Luglio 2012)

Quoto tutti gli interventi di Minerva, nessuno escluso.
"Vai dal dottore" non sto nemmeno ad aggiungerlo, da tanto è palese che vada fatto.

Per non smentirmi, però, aggiungo una parolina magica, per la quale mi beccherò un vaffanculo, ma pazienza: SOMATIZZAZIONE.

Ok, l'ho scritto. Spero che tu stia dormendo e che legga domani 
'notte, tesoro.


----------



## Simy (17 Luglio 2012)

tebeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee come stai???????????


----------

